# Birds of a feather



## Hillbillyperry (Sep 15, 2020)

I have a schwinn. Western flyer handle grips say so.. serial # CO12885 is it real.


----------



## Hillbillyperry (Sep 15, 2020)

I don't know what I'm doing I don't know how to work a computer or a smartphone. Sorry


----------



## stezell (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes it's a Schwinn.


----------



## catfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome to the CABE !!!


----------

